# Those who use proviron... When?



## JCBourne (Oct 10, 2011)

When do you use it (start, middle, end) cycle?

Do you use it along with a AI? I know it's said to be used as a anti-estro. 

I'm 2 weeks into a 12 week cycle, already feeling like a f-ing man in beast mode already seeing results. (test e, masteron e and dbol).

I'm on a cut, looking to lose BF (which has began to happen) and increase lean muscle by 4-5 pounds (which I think is very possible). I'm really looking to get as lean as possible and be as cut as possible, so far i'm doing a good job. People are already noticing my size difference even though my weight hasn't gone up much at all.

Would you throw in proviron on this cycle, or save it for something harsher like npp or deca?

Thinking of just throwing it in to boost my already high sex drive and keep the water bloat down even more (running aromasin 12.5 eod).

50mg ED for "x" weeks? Thinking 8-10 weeks?

I was thinking off cycle too, I know, I know, suppressive. But i've read (and heavy I believe posted) it has been used at 50mg ed for guys with sex drive problems. Figure when crap hits the fan after PCT, i'll use this as a little bump when I'm feeling down. Input on this too please.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

If you are already using Aromasin, than proviron is useless as AI. Save your money.
You can maybe use it to lower SHBG.
I dont know why would you want to increase your high sex drive unless you plan to film a lot of hardcore porn.

I dont think you will have problems with sex drive post cycle if you do pct right (clomid+aromasin).
HCG during cycle will help also.


----------



## colej (Oct 11, 2011)

i just came off test-e , dbol for 12 weeks with 25 ed proviron and 12.5 eod aromasin. never felt better. true it was my first run but i had zero sides other than some oily skin. i ran it from the get go. put on about 12 lbs but have lost some because it was water gain from diet while on. ive heard alot say not to take proviron during pct so i didnt, clomid and aromasin has done just fine. ive lost some of my strength and wieght but still look great because that water wieght is gone and i look leaner.


----------



## GMO (Oct 11, 2011)

I am running Proviron throughout my whole cycle (20 weeks).

I would not run it during PCT, as it is suppressive to proper HPTA function.


----------



## TGB1987 (Oct 11, 2011)

I like Proviron at the end of a cut cycle.  Last time I ran it was running Test E and Var.  I threw in the proviron for the last 6 wks at 50mgs/day and dropped the aromasin til PCT.  The Proviron added some vascularity and seemed to help harden me up.  Sex drive was great already and I saw no improvement.  I like the fact that Proviron lowers SHBG.  It is a nice addition every now and then.  I usually use it for 6-8 wks. at 25-50mgs ed.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> I am running Proviron throughout my whole cycle (20 weeks).
> 
> I would not run it during PCT, as it is suppressive to proper HPTA function.




Same thing here, 50mg ED for 20 weeks!  I love the stuff...and my wife loves me taking it. 



/V


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 11, 2011)

Werd... I just run it as long as I have it. 50mg/ED until it's gone. Wish i had some now...


----------



## BigBird (Oct 11, 2011)

I love it as well.  25mg ED has worked but I've bumped it to 50mg ED and cannot identify a difference.  I'm already a horny dude but this stuff puts my libido through the roof.  It has actually caused friction (no pun intended lol) between my wife and I as I cannot get enough sex.  I can't even be patient enough to allow her petite frame adequate "recovery" time.  However, I prefer to take it during a bulk cycle as it seems to fight water retention for me.


----------



## metalmayhem (Oct 11, 2011)

My wife needs time for her 'pooter to repair itself', and I'm only on Super DMZ now. I'm afraid to run some Proviron the last weeks!


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 11, 2011)

So it would be good for a cut? Im really trying to keep the water weight gain off and be lean and cut as possible with what im using. 25mg bird? Ive heard of a min of 50mg ed. Still cant decide if I want.to start now or wait. I have it on hand so its not a question of to buy or not.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm still curious about using near and in PCT. I've been reading guys feel like its helped with PCT and the effects of it. No solid research to show it would be bad (A least not yet). I would like to take this more towards the end, to make the gains solid and get that extra bump. I already got dbol giving me good pumps and desire to lift.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 15, 2011)

Is 25-50mg proviron ed and 12.5 aromasin eod going to hinder my gains too much? Should I take 12.5mg aromasin e3d?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 15, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Is 25-50mg proviron ed and 12.5 aromasin eod going to hinder my gains too much? Should I take 12.5mg aromasin e3d?



Depends how sensitive you are. If you are not than 12.5 eod would be OK. I don't think this would hinder your gains, in fact, it should enhance them.

I think there is no need for proviron, but if you really want to take it, than you will notice slight increase in hardness @ 50 mg ed.


----------

